#  >  > Business, Marketing, Advertising, Finance >  >  > Business Management & Administration >  >  How to Start an Import/Export Business?

## Moana

HI EVERYONE!

international trade is one of the hottest industries of the b=new millennium. But it'snot new. Think the great the biblical age with their cargoes of silks and spices. Think even further back to the prehistoric man trading shells and salt with distant tribes. Trade exists because one group of the country has a supply of some commodity!

Exporting and importing has grown rapidly as one of the trending business worldwide and we all know that certain procedures have to be followed.

*DO YOU GUYS HAVE ANY IDEA ON HOW TO START AN EXPORT AND IMPORT BUSINESS IN SRI LANKA, IF SO KINDLY SHARE US YOUR THOUGHTS AND IDEAS ON IT?* :Smile:

----------

